# Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan



## Forester FXT (21. Mai 2017)

Wer hat es und was kann es #h

Klar hier gibt es schon einen Thread aber da Antwortet ja leider keiner...

Bitte nur Leute die es auch haben PRO und CONTRA ist sehr Erwünscht... 

Auch Leute die das TI haben können sich gerne mit Einklinken ...

Also Tragt doch mal Bitte alles zusammen .. Und auch Bilder in jeder Form..

Danke für eurer Mitwirken ...  #h#h#h


----------



## Papke (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Ich habe das Lowrance Elite 9 Ti mit Totalscan, hatte es gestern erstmalig im Einsatz und bin ehrlich gesagt entäuscht.
Ich hatte mir aufgrund von Videos und auch von Antworten hier und in anderen Foren mehr versprochen.
Nutze es auf einer Talsperrre mit einer max. Tiefe von ca. 40m, auf einem Ruderboot.
Habe so gut wie nichts auf dem Boden der Talsperre ausmachen können, ausser halt Erhebungen und eventuell auch Fische, was aber auch durch aus hätte Bewuchs sein können.
Aber eventuell versunker Müll, in Form von Autoreifen oder ähnliches habe ich nicht gesehen, kann natürlich auch sein das wirklich absolut nicht auf dem Boden liegt.
Habe fast ausschliesslich 2D Sonar und Downscan parallel genutzt, beim Downscan hatte ich im oberen Bereich sehr viele kleine ich nenne es mal Punkte, sah fast wie Nebel aus.
Köderführung konnte ich manchesmal verfolgen, ein anderes Mal war der Gufi nicht zu erkennen in der Absinkphase.
Kann vielleicht damit zusammenliegen das ich mit einem Bekannten  Angeln war, welcher auf der Bank saß hinter welcher der Geber dann ins Wasser gelassen wurde.
Im Downscan bin ich über einen großen Baum mit sehr viel Astwerk, welcher sich in einer Tiefe von 50cm bis zu 5 m unter dem Geber befand, hinweg gerudert, man konnte erahnen das dort ein Baum liegen könnte, in der 2D Ansicht sah es aus wie eine riesige Wolke.
Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an das die Einstellungen nicht optimal waren, vielleicht kann sich hierzu jemand äußern.
Display ist bei leichtem Gegenlicht auch nicht wirklich optimal abzulesen.
Schwierigkeiten mit dem Touchscreen hatte ich zu keiner Zeit.


----------



## dschinges (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Hallo, ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ebenfalls ein Go7 XSE mit dem Totalscangeber. Bisher war ich nur einmal damit auf dem Wasser. Sehr gut gefällt mir die "overlay Funktion" wobei das StructureScanBild über das "normale" Echo gelegt wird :k.

Leider habe ich das Problem, dass er beim aufzeichnen bzw. Kartografieren im "Recordermodus" nach ein paar Minuten abbricht, bzw. die Fehlermeldung ausgibt, dass meine Speicherkarte zu klein sein soll!? Ich habe eine nagelneue Sandisk class10 16gb Karte probiert, sowie eine noname 64gb Karte auf der er immerhin 8 Minuten aufzeichnen konnte bis o.g. Fehlermeldung kam #q
Hat irgendjemand ein ähnliches Problem bzw. eine Lösung für meines?
Beste Grüße
Dschinges


----------



## dschinges (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Habe mein Problem mit SD-Karte Nr. 4 gelöst! Das Gerät scheint wohl recht wählerisch zu sein. Eine Samsung evo class10 32gb funktioniert aufjedenfall bei mir.


----------



## Forester FXT (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Meins kommt morgen laut DHL


----------



## goldfisch12 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Meins kommt morgen laut DHL


Bitte einmal ein paar Erfahrungswerte vom Wasser. Würde mich interessieren wie 2-D und Strukture Scan sich schlagen.
Traditionelles Echolot soll nicht so toll sein.


----------



## Forester FXT (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Komme leider zur Zeit nicht zum Angeln.. 

Woher weißt du das mit dem Traditionellem Echo ?


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Wieso soll das Echolot nicht so toll sein? Wer sagt das? 

Ich besitze auch das GO7 XSE und kann mich über das Echo nicht beschweren. Die Gründe würden mich jetzt mal wirklich interessieren...


----------



## goldfisch12 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Komme leider zur Zeit nicht zum Angeln..
> 
> Woher weißt du das mit dem Traditionellem Echo ?




Ich habe selbst ein Go7xse mit Totalscan Geber und war damit schon unterwegs, übrigens auf deinem Hausgewässer.
Mein Eindruck: Sidescan+ Downscan sind gut, sehr gut in der "Ausleuchtung" und der Detaildarstellung. Der 2-D Bereich ist da weit weniger zufriedenstellend. Zwar stimmt die Schärfe, aber die Auflösung und  Objektdifferenzierung löst keine Begeisterung aus. Ich vermute einmal, dass auch im Totalscan Geber das übliche 83/200 Festfrequenz Kristall verbaut ist, das breitbandmäßig auf elektronischem Wege angesteuert wird. Das würde einiges erklären, z.B. auch dass High- und Mid CHIRP in einem Geber vereint sein sollen.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind selbst die billigen Garmins(Striker) mit einem passenden Chirp Geber in dieser Sparte sichtbar besser.

Mir war jetzt wichtig, von Dir zu erfahren, welche Eindrücke Du bisher mit dem Gerät sammeln konntest, dann hätten wir uns vor Ort evtl. einmal austauschen können.


----------



## goldfisch12 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Wieso soll das Echolot nicht so toll sein? Wer sagt das?
> 
> Ich besitze auch das GO7 XSE und kann mich über das Echo nicht beschweren. Die Gründe würden mich jetzt mal wirklich interessieren...



Kein Grund, so sauer zu reagieren. Wenn Du Erfahrungen mit anderen Brands, gerade im Chirp Bereich, gemacht hättest, die nicht von Navico stammen, wäre Dir das sicher auch aufgefallen. 
Das Simrad Go7xse ist insgesamt ein gutes Gerät mit einem ausgezeichneten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. 
Die verwendete Downscan Technik ist von Lowrance entwickelt worden und wird lizenzmäßig auch in anderen (nicht Navico) Konkurrenzgeräten eingesetzt. Garmin tut das nicht und hat in diesem Scanbereich die schlechteren Karten, kann aber im konventionellen 2-D mit Chirp glänzen. Dort sind die Karten dann anders gemischt.


----------



## Forester FXT (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst ein Go7xse mit Totalscan Geber und war damit schon unterwegs, übrigens auf deinem Hausgewässer.
> Mein Eindruck: Sidescan+ Downscan sind gut, sehr gut in der "Ausleuchtung" und der Detaildarstellung. Der 2-D Bereich ist da weit weniger zufriedenstellend. Zwar stimmt die Schärfe, aber die Auflösung und  Objektdifferenzierung löst keine Begeisterung aus. Ich vermute einmal, dass auch im Totalscan Geber das übliche 83/200 Festfrequenz Kristall verbaut ist, das breitbandmäßig auf elektronischem Wege angesteuert wird. Das würde einiges erklären, z.B. auch dass High- und Mid CHIRP in einem Geber vereint sein sollen.
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind selbst die billigen Garmins(Striker) mit einem passenden Chirp Geber in dieser Sparte sichtbar besser.
> 
> Mir war jetzt wichtig, von Dir zu erfahren, welche Eindrücke Du bisher mit dem Gerät sammeln konntest, dann hätten wir uns vor Ort evtl. einmal austauschen können.




Ja bin leider verhindert. Da mein neuer Trailer der Falsche ist. Somit fahre ich nicht mit dem Boot.

Montag soll eine andere Zugstange dran kommen und dann könnte ich eh erst zum WE los.

Klar können wir uns mal Treffen am Wasser. Ich habe ja bisher noch gar keinen Eindruck vom Gerät. 

Bin mal gespannt wie es sich zum Striker 5DV so schlägt.


----------



## goldfisch12 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Schön, melde Dich einfach mal, wenn es soweit sein sollte.
Du hat auch noch ein Striker 5dv?
Mit Chirp Geber?


----------



## Forester FXT (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Ich hatte. Dieses habe ich verkauft. Da es mir Persönlich nicht das gebracht hat was ich wollte. 

Kumpel mit seinem HB hat viel mehr gesehen als ich und der Köder war meist nur sehr schwer zu Erkennen...  Das DV war echt gut nur was bringt mir das wenn das 2 D nicht mein Fall war.


----------



## Hennesee81 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Ich hab das Simrad im Einsatz. Gestern erst wieder auf dem See genutzt und Dank Schlageter optimiert. Die Bilder sind jetzt echt super. Sowohl beim Echolot als auch beim Sidescan. Mann muss nur ein wenig die Farbe und den Kontrast richtig justieren. Dann kann man alles sehr klar erkennen. Kann mich nicht beklagen! Echt super das Teil!


----------



## goldfisch12 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Hier gibt es einen passenden Praxistest zum Go7xse, den ich soeben gefunden habe. Ist vielleicht auch für den ein oder anderen interessant.


http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/simrad-echolot-go7-xse-test-praxis-vergleich


----------



## dschinges (16. August 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Moin Moin, hat jemand schon Software Update 57 erfolgreich installieren können? Bei mir klappt der Download nicht über WLAN vom Echolot, lediglich vom PC aus kann ich die Datei runterladen. Leider lässt sie sich anschließen nicht von der SD  Karte installieren #c


----------



## Forester FXT (16. August 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Nee hatte ich die Woche noch vor.. 

Nur wirklich viel Bring das UD auch nicht...

Soll erst ab 58 Verbesserungen kommen.


----------



## Ammon (17. August 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

Kann das Simrad einen Elektomotor ansteuern oder kann das nur das Lowrance?


----------



## raute89 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan*

In dem anderem Thrööd... Welches Echolot Simrad Go oder Lowrance Ti habe ich vor kurzen paar Bilder hochgeladen.
 Vllt helfen die etwas weiter. Bin min dem Echo sehr zufrieden.
 Bis auf eins zwei Kleinigkeiten.


----------

